# DVC Resales take effect end of weekend! 3/21/11



## tomandrobin (Mar 18, 2011)

By the end of the day, the new rules on DVC resales take effect. 

So anyone who was going to buy before the changes, you only have a few hours left.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be surprised if the change in rules results in a decrease in demand for DVC points. I would never use my DVC for cruises or Adventures by Disney. It just is not cost effective.

elaine


----------



## Culli (Mar 19, 2011)

I will be interested to see if armageddon of DVC resale prices will occur like many have predicted...........I for one hope so, I could use a lot more BCV points:whoopie:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Culli said:


> I will be interested to see if armageddon of DVC resale prices will occur like many have predicted...........I for one hope so, I could use a lot more BCV points:whoopie:



Exactly why the prices will not be affected.  Rick and I were thinking the same thing, and we thought we would be alone in wanting DVC.


----------



## Culli (Mar 19, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Exactly why the prices will not be affected.  Rick and I were thinking the same thing, and we thought we would be alone in wanting DVC.



What!?!?!!?  You mean the prices won't fall through the floor and I can't buy for closing costs only like my Wyndham points


----------



## ocdb8r (Mar 19, 2011)

I think predictions of price armageddon are a bit overblown.  The changes are relatively minor and a lot will depend on general demand for DVC and what Disney does with their pricing.

However, it's going to be interesting to watch the next few months.  There has been an amazing squeeze in the market on both the inventory and demand side as buyers rush to buy before the change and sellers rush to sell before the change.  As a result, both supply and demand should drop off a cliff for a couple of months...where prices go in the short term and where they eventually stabilize longer term will be a very interesting process to watch.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 19, 2011)

ocdb8r said:


> I think predictions of price armageddon are a bit overblown.  The changes are relatively minor and a lot will depend on general demand for DVC and what Disney does with their pricing.
> 
> However, it's going to be interesting to watch the next few months.  There has been an amazing squeeze in the market on both the inventory and demand side as buyers rush to buy before the change and sellers rush to sell before the change.  As a result, both supply and demand should drop off a cliff for a couple of months...where prices go in the short term and where they eventually stabilize longer term will be a very interesting process to watch.



I 100% agree.....I don't see the price Armageddon either. I also think agree that we will see a 2 month "correction" period, because of the artificial demand from the policy change.


----------



## krmlaw (Mar 19, 2011)

im out of the loop on this one ... what are the changes and why might they effect price?


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 19, 2011)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I will be surprised if the change in rules results in a decrease in demand for DVC points. I would never use my DVC for cruises or Adventures by Disney. It just is not cost effective.
> 
> elaine



I agree. I don't think that this change will have a negative impact at all. I, too, would never use my points for anything other than DVC stays.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Mar 19, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> im out of the loop on this one ... what are the changes and why might they effect price?



"Under the new policy, Members who purchase from anyone other than Disney Vacation Development, Inc., on or after March 21, 2011, will not be eligible to use those Vacation Points to make reservations within the Concierge Collection, the Disney Collection or the Adventurer Collection. Those Vacation Points will instead be valid only for reservations at Disney Vacation Club resorts, as well as for RCI® exchanges, Club Cordial and Club Intrawest." - that is the quote from the DVCmembers.com website.

The reason that I do not believe that they will affect much is that those uses of points are an extremely expensive way to purchase those things. it is much better to rent your points and pay cash.

For example, I looked at using my DVC points to book into the Grand Wailea resort on Maui for TWO DAYS April 8 and April 9 (to fill a gap) and it would have cost me 94 points per night - a total of 186 points. I could rent 186 points for $10 to $12 per point $1860. On hotwire, I could rent a room for $596 per night or a total of $1,198. DVC is giving credit for $6.44 per point - much less than the rental value of the points.

The Adventures by Disney is not as bad.The cash price of a 8night/9 day vacation to Germany is $3,809 per person (adult double occupancy, cost is less per adult if there are children in the room also). It requires 514 DVC points per adult, double occupancy. So about $7,14 per point. 

I know that some people do use their points this way. It is just a poor use of them.

elaine


----------

